# Real deal Angelology: Angels on My Stage. True Story. Do angels walk among us?



## maryellenobrien1 (Jan 11, 2010)

Angels on My Stage: The True Story of Eddie Benitez with Conversations with Gabriel
new on Kindle!










Authors - Eddie Benitez and me, MaryEllen O'Brien


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

I'll check it out. Eddie Benitez sounds so familiar to me but I can't place it. I'll have to pound my head until I recall it.


----------



## maryellenobrien1 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi Sierra,

He may sound familiar from the music end of things. He's a famous Latin Jazz guitarist first of all, from way back -70s with Fania Records.
Now he does World Music - expanded way beyond just Latin.

He was featured on an episode of "A Haunting" too, on the Discovery Channel.

website: http://eddiebenitezmusic.com

And I hope you find the book interesting!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

MaryEllen--

welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

I've moved your thread from the Book Corner to the Book Bazaar, our board where we feature our authors. I've also added an image link to your book post.  We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


The fine print: 
_Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## maryellenobrien1 (Jan 11, 2010)

Thank you Betsy. How do I PM you? I clicked on your avatar but there was no messaging links showing up.  

I will take your suggestions, appreciate it!

MaryEllen


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

maryellenobrien1 said:


> Hi Sierra,
> 
> He may sound familiar from the music end of things. He's a famous Latin Jazz guitarist first of all, from way back -70s with Fania Records.
> Now he does World Music - expanded way beyond just Latin.
> ...


That's It! I was just going to go hunt up a list of those shows to double-check because after sitting here thinking about your description and the name I was wondering if that was him. I've seen that episode many times and will definitely check out the book.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Maryellen, you can PM anyone by clicking on the little box below their username, either green or clear depending on whether the member is online or not (mine is green right now!)

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Mary Ellen, I've moved a couple of your posts from the Book Corner to the Book Bazaar.  It's really best if you keep all your promotional books there.  Also, look around some of the other threads in the Bazaar. . . .you may find the answer to some of your questions.

Congrats on your book!

Ann
Book Corner/Book Bazaar moderator


----------



## maryellenobrien1 (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for the placement of the other questions over here. Still hoping to find out about the book description and why it's not showing on the amazon page, and info on getting reviews of books only available on Kindle.  

Happy reading!


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

MaryEllen, 

9.99 is more than I pay, BUT there are others who do, so may I suggest that if you can't get a description on the Amazon page yet, why not at least post it here in your first post so that potential readers here can read it.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

MaryEllen,
I'm not certain why the description isn't showing. I had a Kindle version that took awhile for the description to show up as well so you may considered contacting Kindle support to ask about that if it's not showing in a few more days but Cat's suggestion of placing the description on the thread is also a good one.

I read the sample and found it very interesting which says a lot since I don't normally read a lot of things that are in first person but I've always been interested in Mr. Benitez's story from when I saw the story on The Discovery Channel. So I think it will be a very good and successful book. That said, $9.99 is more than I and some others (many readers have set limits to what they will pay and no matter the book won't go over that) usually pay for an e-book though I'm certain there are many others who will be drawn into this interesting man's story. Good luck.


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

I hope having the description here brings you some readers from  Kindleboards 

I'd like to suggest, again, that you might want to edit your original post and either place the description there, or tell people that a description is a few posts further in this thread. I only say that because people, like me, will click the link from the first post so you might want the description there, or connected to it. 

I didn't mean to suggest that the price was too high. I realize LOTS of people happily pay 9.99 for books , my budget before and after Kindle is tighter, that's all. I'm not criticizing your choice of price at all !

Have you posted at the Amazon boards? With a description in your first post, of course . I know authors get crap sometimes for posting about their books, but I'd gladly back you up for making the description available by way of Amazon boards -if you let me know the thread title -they rotate off the main page so quickly.

If I'm coming off as too pushy, I'm really not trying to. I love that Kboards welcomes authors and I'm currently upset at the way y'all are sometimes treated on the Amazon board.


----------



## maryellenobrien1 (Jan 11, 2010)

A detailed description of the book is now on the Amazon page.


----------



## maryellenobrien1 (Jan 11, 2010)

If you are interested in a true story of the supernatural -_ Angels on My Stage: The True Story of Eddie Benitez with Conversations with Gabriel _is for you.

If you are interested in spirituality, not religion - this book is for you.

If you are interested in Angels, spirits, and what the Angel Gabriel might have to say to the world today, this book is for you!

If you are interested in how music and the supernatural intersect and how creativity can works in harmony with the angels, don't miss the life story of legendary recording artist Eddie Benitez - and his life with angels!

It's got the music industry AND angels, demons, spirits of the dead, hauntings, miraculous healings and message from Gabriel for today.
Its all on Kindle!

http://www.amazon.com/Angels-My-Stage-Conversations-ebook/dp/B003DA42JY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1269113644&sr=8-2-catcorr


----------



## maryellenobrien1 (Jan 11, 2010)

Fan of the Discovery Channel's cult favorite, "A Haunting" series? Get the whole story behind the Eddie Benitez episode in Season IV - "Casa de los Muertos" in his new autobiography, _Angels on My Stage: The True Story of Eddie Benitez with Conversations with Gabriel_!

http://www.amazon.com/Angels-My-Stage-Conversations-ebook/dp/B003DA42JY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1269113644&sr=8-2-catcorr

Find out what couldn't be included in a 46-minute re-enactment of the Haunting Eddie and his family experienced in their home in Tempe, Arizona. Things like Eddie seeing his son, who became possessed by the lingering dead entity in the house, levitate before his eyes - and what really sent Eddie himself into a coma after they thought the haunting was over? In the episode on t.v., the dramatization flashes back to Eddie's younger years because he has always seen and communicated with the spirit world. You learn about his mother's gifts as a healer and exorcist in their Brooklyn neighborhood, and see Eddie on his way home from the recording studio at age 14 - seeing a startling transformation in the face of the cab driver. In reality, it wasn't a cab driver at all - it was the wife of Eddie's bass player, and they were on their way TO the studio. Eddie was so shaken by seeing a demonic entity come over his friend's wife's face he dived out of a moving car in Manhattan! Find out the whole story, and more about his Puerto Rican roots, his mother's gifts, and the story behind the story of "Casa de los Muertos" when you read _Angels on My Stage_, the Kindle book!


----------



## maryellenobrien1 (Jan 11, 2010)

As prophesied in Angels on My Stage, seen dramtically in today's headlines: "Volcanic ash shuts air space across Europe" — all from the under-ice volcano in Iceland. The book was released right before the first eruption. Much more, in Part II of the book, "Conversations with Gabriel"!


----------



## maryellenobrien1 (Jan 11, 2010)

Angels on My Stage: The True Story of Eddie Benitez with Conversations with Gabriel had a hit out of the door among the prophecies contained in the book from the Angel Gabriel.  

The book prophesied a coming volcanic eruption out of glacial environs in the arctic or antarctic regions and was published one day before the first eruption in Iceland!

There are many other prophesies, warnings, encouragements in the book, as well as natural healing techniques and methods of dealing with events like hauntings and possessions.  

Don't miss the book that's scoring in Kindle's prophecies and supernatural sections — the memoir with a mission!


----------



## maryellenobrien1 (Jan 11, 2010)

According to the section of _Angels on My Stage_ called "Conversations with Gabriel," the angelic communications include revelations such as the real nature of who Jesus was - it's an idea that's been around in Gnostic circles and some other places, and Gabriel, the one who Announced to Mary that she would become pregant with Jesus, and who spoke to Joseph, and who announced to the Shepherds the birth of Jesus - this same angel is Today communicating truths to the world as well. And according to Gabriel, Jesus was indeed of angelic origin - a particular archangel who volunteered to come inhabit a human body . . . and you know the rest of the story.

Angel? The earliest references to the term "sons of God" are in Genesis, the very first book of the bible. And they are referring to Angels! Angels, not God. Angels are "the sons of God." Jesus is the Son.

Want more? Don't miss this Kindle Book!! Angels on My Stage!

http://www.amazon.com/Angels-My-Stage-Conversations-ebook/dp/B003DA42JY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1269113644&sr=8-2-catcorr


----------



## maryellenobrien1 (Jan 11, 2010)

Angels on My Stage is filled with prophecies and teachings from the Angel Gabriel.  And one thing Gabriel wants to make clear, is that Dan Brown's story of Jesus and Mary Magdalene being secretly married and his fathering a daughter and carrying on a blood line and all the cloak and dagger that went with the story — is exactly what Brown calls it — FICTION.  It's a novel.  It's not history.  It's not theology.

Yet people swallowed it whole as if Dan Brown was Moses coming down from the mountain.

Read the truth about Jesus' relationships in Angels on My Stage!  Elton John got it wrong too!  

And who exactly was the mysterious Joseph, husband of Mary, father of Jesus?  Where did he disappear to, and why?  Find out, in Angels on My Stage!


----------



## maryellenobrien1 (Jan 11, 2010)

If you're looking for tame angels that are fairy tale guardians and parking spot spotters (I know, right? Haven't we all known someone who claims their own personal angel snags them parking spots on busy streets?) — don't read this book.

But if you want the real deal — the kind of Angel that always caused people to tremble so the angel would have to say, "fear not!" — then read on.

An archangel is no sissy pussy-footing around us unseen and waiting for us to ask for help.  An Archangel is a Black-ops angel, a commander, and he's got a message and a mission.

If THAT turns you on, read on:  Angels on My Stage WITH Conversations with Gabriel.  Religion will never be the same.  And neither will "angel-lit."


----------



## maryellenobrien1 (Jan 11, 2010)

If you think Angelology is a supernatural thriller, check out the real deal — Angels on My Stage: The True Story of Eddie Benitez.

Danielle Trussonni could have used it for a reference. Angels on My Stage was published just weeks before Angelology.  And according to angelic communication from Gabriel in Angels on My Stage, she got quite a bit wrong.  That's why they call it fiction.  

But Angels on My Stage is non-fiction.  Believe?  Read and see? Do Angels walk among us? And might they have to teach us?  

The true angelologist — one who is an expert in the field of angel knowledge, might just be Eddie Benitez.  What do you think?  On Kindle now!


----------

